# planted pleco tank



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

couple pics,

some plants courtesy of therizman

















not having luck w/ the Dwarf sag- like plants. The cichlids have been digging them up.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

very nice tank for a pleco....gonna toss anything else in there?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

itstheiceman said:


> very nice tank for a pleco....gonna toss anything else in there?


Thanks, so far I have 8 different plecos 3-4" each, 13 baby 1.5" orange head geos, 3 baby 1" rotkeil severums, a spotted rapheal catfish, and an otorongo woodcat. I'm hoping I can get off my rear and get my 75 and 120 setup to transfer out the Orange heads. After that I'll put in a few handfuls of some sort of rare tetra if I can find some.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Pleco tanks are a nice change..You never see too many of those around!

Is that Eco-Complete your using for substrate?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice tank! My plants look great in there :nod:


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks,

yes, eco complete substrate.

mike, of course they do, they just came out of your tank!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

therizman1 said:


> Very nice tank! My plants look great in there :nod:


*cough* conceided *cough* LOL....just kidding man, your a great plant keeper


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice tank and good pics


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

nice tank


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> Very nice tank! My plants look great in there :nod:


*cough* conceided *cough* LOL....just kidding man, your a great plant keeper
[/quote]

lol...riz supplies plants to most of michigan.

nice tank man


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Awesome tank! Great job


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

flashover00 said:


> Very nice tank! My plants look great in there :nod:


*cough* conceided *cough* LOL....just kidding man, your a great plant keeper
[/quote]

lol...riz supplies plants to most of michigan.

nice tank man
[/quote]

Dippy is still the main man, all of my blyxa originally came from him if I remember correctly.


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

amazing tank for a pleco!


----------

